# A new old warehouse



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello,
this is some closeup images from this new building.
Its Large scale 1:20,3














































































Hope you like it,
Regards,

Xavier 


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh cool! Xavier posted a new building  

(Love your work)


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much Torby, for your kind comment.
This is another building, with diferent weathering and more damages.






































































































Hope you like it too.

Regards,

Xavier 


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, 
the side wall in construction.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very realistic! Excellent work!


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, 
an update.... 









The right side with place to put a boiler. Under the corrugated. 









Perspective view. 









Inside 










Inside roof. 

Hope you like it. 

Xavier


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice work, as always! 

-Kevin.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello,
thanks Kevin. Well, here a bunch of pics like a project update.
There are a new and old pics, I made it during the construction process.











































































































Hope you like it,
Regards,
Xavier


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a thing for messy old workshops! looks good so far. 

I am sure you will add more junk, perhaps hang some tools and bits of stock and wire from the wall. My grandfather (OPA) cleaned his brushes on the wall too...very colorful!


----------



## Sedda (Oct 19, 2009)

Xavier, Very nice work. 

Those photos are very close to the action (so to speak) and excellent quality. If I try and take a close up of anything it always turns out - out of focus.


----------

